# Need help identifying species



## PureSkills (Apr 19, 2008)

This tank was given to me with 3 fish . I was told they were cichlids , they are over 15 years old , and I need help id'ing the species so I know where to start with the tank setup, any help would be great , thanks a lot... !


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

moving this correct forum,

however the image doesnt really show a lot, and I cant even guess what it is, try and get a good profile shot


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

PureSkills said:


> This tank was given to me with 3 fish . I was told they were cichlids , they are over 15 years old , and I need help id'ing the species so I know where to start with the tank setup, any help would be great , thanks a lot... !


no way that fish is 15 years old!
and it is some cross breed. maybe pink convict with some thing not sure 
look at the body stucture in the back
its all disformed


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

or maybe parrot fish
poor things that they are


----------

